# AGR and QuikTraks



## Acela150 (Jan 21, 2011)

Next week I plan on making a points run from PHL to LNC on the Keystoners... Trying to make select for the first time!  The Keystoners are unreserved and I figured I would book at a quik trak the day I go. My question is when do I put my AGR number in the system?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## RRrich (Jan 21, 2011)

Why not book online & put in your AGR number online - then pickup the tix at the QT machine.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 21, 2011)

What I'm doing is a day trip and I won't have a bag with me to put the tickets in. LNC has a quik trak or two so I figured I'd book tickets for a return there. Unless quiktraks don't take AGR numbers.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 21, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> Next week I plan on making a points run from PHL to LNC on the Keystoners... Trying to make select for the first time!  The Keystoners are unreserved and I figured I would book at a quik trak the day I go. My question is when do I put my AGR number in the system?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Really Easy! Just swipe your AGR Card (your membership card) at the beginning, then make the transaction as usual. If you are like me, and don't carry your AGR Card with you at all times.. never fear, sometime before making the payment, there is a place on the screen that says "Add Guest Rewards Number" - you just press that, type in your # and your set.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice now do I put the AGR card in before or after the Credit card? Most likely before correct?


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 21, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> Nice now do I put the AGR card in before or after the Credit card? Most likely before correct?


Yes. You can start the entire transaction by inserting your AGR card rather than a credit card. Then it will ask you for your credit card as payment.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 21, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> What I'm doing is a day trip and I won't have a bag with me to put the tickets in. LNC has a quik trak or two so I figured I'd book tickets for a return there. Unless quiktraks don't take AGR numbers.


Just make two separate reservations from home, one for the outbound journey and one for the inbound journey. Then pick up the outbound ticket when you arrive at the originating station and pick up the inbound ticket when you get to LNC.

It's much easier than inputting all your info into a Quik-Trak.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 21, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm doing is a day trip and I won't have a bag with me to put the tickets in. LNC has a quik trak or two so I figured I'd book tickets for a return there. Unless quiktraks don't take AGR numbers.
> ...


I would have never thought to do that Alan thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 21, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> I would have never thought to do that Alan thanks!


That's why Alan makes the Big Bucks at AU!






In fact I do the same thing, even when making AGR and/or paid reservations. Whenever possible, I make separate reservations so I can pick them up as I'm going. One time, when I was returning from the west coast, I did a "slight" detour



and included a trip going from CHI to CHI midway during the trip (via CVS, NOL and SAS, back to CHI)! So I made my reservations so that I could pick up my AGR award PDX-SAC-CHI-CVS-NOL ticket (this was during the "loophole" time) in PDX, my paid segment ticket NOL-SAS in NOL and my AGR award SAS-CHI-WAS-KIN ticket in SAS!





This way, there's also less of a chance of you losing the tickets!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 22, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have never thought to do that Alan thanks!
> ...


If Alan makes the big bucks do you make the "Big Points" :lol:


----------

